# Random species



## Pete (Mar 26, 2010)

some non slippers currently flowering
_Bulbophyllum (syn. cirrhopetalum) makoyanum_






_Cattleya rex_ (flowers are really old and declining.. sorry!)





_Calanthe vestita var. semi-alba_





_Dendrobium farmeri..really nice, very pink clone.._





And my favortie! _Amesiella philippinensis_


----------



## valenzino (Mar 26, 2010)

Nicely flowered Amesiella...not easy to have 5 flowers on 1 stem.


----------



## Pete (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks, i made a sib cross of this and another with two spikes!


----------



## luis (Mar 26, 2010)

Pete said:


> some non slippers currently flowering
> _Bulbophyllum (syn. cirrhopetalum) makoyanum_
> 
> 
> ...



Your calanthe is beautifull...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW!!! They are all so beautiful!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful. Especially farmeri.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 26, 2010)

wonderful blooms! I love Cattleya rex


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm loving the D. farmeri and Amesiella.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2010)

Awful Amesiella, 5 blooms :drool: , and very nice rex!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 27, 2010)

:clap::clap: What a cool variety!! :drool::drool:


----------

